# Sprachinformationen in der Browserkennung von Konqueror 4.1

## Mr. Anderson

Aktiviert man in der Browserkennung von Konqueror die Sprachinformationen, so bekommt man die ausgewählte Sprache, gefolgt von en-US, en. Also z. B. de, en-US, en.

Warum ist das so? Und wie lässt sich das ändern?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Aktiviert man in der Browserkennung von Konqueror die Sprachinformationen, so bekommt man die ausgewählte Sprache, gefolgt von en-US, en. Also z. B. de, en-US, en.

 Das ist die Liste der bevorzugten Sprachen.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Warum ist das so?

 Wenn Webseiten in mehreren Sprachen verfügbar sind, kann sie mit dieser Liste entscheiden welche Sprache sie dir anbieten soll. Bietet eine Seite z.B. de,fr und en an so wirst du de bekommen. Bietet eine Seite ru,fr und en an so wirst du die en Version bekommen.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Und wie lässt sich das ändern?

 Dies hängt von den Spracheinstellungen in KDE ab (zu finden in den Systemeinstellungen unter "Land/Region und Sprache"). An diese von dir eingestellten Sprachen hängt KDE dann zusätzlich en und en-US an (damit du im Zweifel die Webseite auf en und nicht auf ru bekommst).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Und wie lässt sich das ändern? Dies hängt von den Spracheinstellungen in KDE ab (zu finden in den Systemeinstellungen unter "Land/Region und Sprache"). An diese von dir eingestellten Sprachen hängt KDE dann zusätzlich en und en-US an (damit du im Zweifel die Webseite auf en und nicht auf ru bekommst).

 

Und wie entferne ich nun das en-US, en?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Und wie entferne ich nun das en-US, en?

 

Gegenfrage - warum erweiterst du den UA überhaupt um Sprachinfos?

I.d.R. werden Webseiten doch eher anhand der Accept-Headers (HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE) als anhand des UA entscheiden welche Sprachversion einer Seite sie dir anbieten.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Und wie entferne ich nun das en-US, en? 
> 
> Gegenfrage - warum erweiterst du den UA überhaupt um Sprachinfos?
> 
> I.d.R. werden Webseiten doch eher anhand der Accept-Headers (HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE) als anhand des UA entscheiden welche Sprachversion einer Seite sie dir anbieten.

 

Würde ich machen, wenn ich herausfinden würde, wie sich das im Konqueror einstellen lässt (und weil es mich interessiert, will ich jetzt trotzdem auch wissen, warum im UA automatisch en-US, en angehängt wird und wie man das ändert  :Smile: )

----------

## think4urs11

wenn du das ganze browserunabhängig gestalten willst nimm Privoxy

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Nett. Ich wusste nicht, dass Privoxy das kann. Hab das sowieso installiert und nutze es manchmal mit Tor. Aber es kann doch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein, dass ich einen lokalen Proxy zwischenschalte, damit der meine Anfragen manipuliert anstatt von vornherein den Browser so zu konfigurieren, wie ich es möchte, oder?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Und wie entferne ich nun das en-US, en? 
> 
> Gegenfrage - warum erweiterst du den UA überhaupt um Sprachinfos?
> 
> I.d.R. werden Webseiten doch eher anhand der Accept-Headers (HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE) als anhand des UA entscheiden welche Sprachversion einer Seite sie dir anbieten. 
> ...

 

Konqueror setzt Accept-Language entsprechend deiner Spracheinstellungen in KDE. Ich habe leider keinen Screenshot von KDE4 gefunden, aber unter KDE3 war das dieser Dialog. Wo dieser Dialog heute zu finden ist hatte ich weiter oben bereits erwähnt.

Fügst du in die Liste der Sprachen nun z.B. "Deutsch, Russisch, Japanisch" ein (in dieser Reihenfolge), so wird Konquerror sowohl für Accept-Language als auch (wenn gewünscht) für den UA "de, ru, ja, en-US, en" senden. Letztere, also en-US und en, hängt Konqueror automatisch als Fallback an.

Dieses verhalten kannst du meines Wissens nicht beeinflussen. Allerdings könntest du für alle TL-Domains eine seitenspezifische Kennung anlegen.

Warum Konqueror dies macht ist leicht zu erklären: Sollte eine Webseite fr und en anbieten so möchtest du wahrscheinlich lieber en als fr bekommen, wenn du fr nicht in deine Sprachauswahl aufgenommen hast.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Danke. Dann gibt es also keine Möglichkeit, das zu ändern, ohne am Code zu manipulieren. Dachte schon, ich bin zu doof dafür.

(Wobei das Verhalten IMO nicht sinnvoll ist, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle)

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Danke. Dann gibt es also keine Möglichkeit, das zu ändern, ohne am Code zu manipulieren.

 Doch - aber eben nur über den Hack für alle TLD einen Useragent zu setzen.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> (Wobei das Verhalten IMO nicht sinnvoll ist, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle)

 Warum ist dieser Fallback nicht sinnvoll?

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Danke. Dann gibt es also keine Möglichkeit, das zu ändern, ohne am Code zu manipulieren. Doch - aber eben nur über den Hack für alle TLD einen Useragent zu setzen.
> 
>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   (Wobei das Verhalten IMO nicht sinnvoll ist, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle) Warum ist dieser Fallback nicht sinnvoll?

 

Weil er voraussetzt, dass der Benutzer des Englischen mächtig ist. Das ist völlig nutzlos wenn dieser die Sprache nicht kann und verhindert möglicherweise, dass eine Sprache gewählt wird, die er beherrscht. Eine Standardsprache als Fallback-Lösung festzulegen ist IMO Aufgabe der Website und nicht des Browsers. Der Browser kann nicht wissen, wer ihn bedient, in welchem Netzwerk er verwendet wird und was für Inhalte angezeigt werden.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Weil er voraussetzt, dass der Benutzer des Englischen mächtig ist. Das ist völlig nutzlos wenn dieser die Sprache nicht kann und verhindert möglicherweise, dass eine Sprache gewählt wird, die er beherrscht.

 Nein - alle anderen Sprachen haben Vorrang. Erst wenn alle vom Benutzer gewählten Sprachen nicht verfügbar sind wird en-US (bzw. en) gewählt. Es ist also ein Fallback für den Fall, das die vom Nutzer gewählte primäre und sekundären Sprachen nicht verfügbar sind. 

en-US oder en wird also erst dann gewählt wenn eh keine der vom Benutzer gewählten Sprachen verfügbar sind. Dann aber ist es sicherlich besser Englisch angezeigt zu bekommen als Plattdüütsch (zumindest für die meisten User, da sie zumindest via Google und Co. englisch übersetzt bekommen könnten).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Nein - alle anderen Sprachen haben Vorrang. Erst wenn alle vom Benutzer gewählten Sprachen nicht verfügbar sind wird en-US (bzw. en) gewählt. Es ist also ein Fallback für den Fall, das die vom Nutzer gewählte primäre und sekundären Sprachen nicht verfügbar sind. 
> 
> en-US oder en wird also erst dann gewählt wenn eh keine der vom Benutzer gewählten Sprachen verfügbar sind. Dann aber ist es sicherlich besser Englisch angezeigt zu bekommen als Plattdüütsch (zumindest für die meisten User, da sie zumindest via Google und Co. englisch übersetzt bekommen könnten).

 

Doch  :Razz: 

Wenn die Website nicht Englisch als Fallback anbietet, sondern etwas anderes, wird sie einen guten Grund dafür haben. Wenn der Benutzer Englisch als Fallback-Lösung will, kann er es sich so eintragen. Ihm das aber so voreinzustellen kommt einer Bevormundung gleich.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wenn die Website nicht Englisch als Fallback anbietet, sondern etwas anderes, wird sie einen guten Grund dafür haben.

 

Der mir ziemlich egal sein kann. Egal welchen Fallback diese Seite dann nehmen will - verstehen werde ich es nicht, da ich die entsprechende Sprache nicht verstehe (sonst hätte ich diese Sprache in meiner Liste).

Aber gut... wir haben verschiedene Meinungen hierzu.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## think4urs11

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wobei das Verhalten IMO nicht sinnvoll ist, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle

 

Jaein. Was wenn der User keine bevorzugte(n) Sprache(n) vorgibt und der Browser ohne Default konfiguriert ist - soll die Website dann raten und sich ggf. für Hindi (anstatt englisch) entscheiden?

Klar wäre es schön dies via Useflag o.ä. bei der Installation zu beeinflußen nur scheint hier kein rechter Leidensdruck vorzuherrschen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Wobei das Verhalten IMO nicht sinnvoll ist, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle 
> 
> Jaein. Was wenn der User keine bevorzugte(n) Sprache(n) vorgibt und der Browser ohne Default konfiguriert ist - soll die Website dann raten und sich ggf. für Hindi (anstatt englisch) entscheiden?
> 
> Klar wäre es schön dies via Useflag o.ä. bei der Installation zu beeinflußen nur scheint hier kein rechter Leidensdruck vorzuherrschen.

 

Das ist an sich der status quo. Die Sprachinformationen muss man erst manuell aktivieren, sonst wird da gar nichts im User Agent gesendet.

----------

## think4urs11

nur das wie gesagt Websites normalerweise nicht anhand des UA entscheiden welche Sprache verwendet wird.

Und zumindest bei meinem Konqueror wird HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE  de, en gesendet obwohl im UA nichts davon steht.

Was ich meinte war das im UA nichts steht _und_ HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE ebenfalls nichts an den Server sendet - was soll dieser dann liefern?

Nach deiner Logik müßte er seinen Default nutzen - und was hast du davon wenn das zufällig ein seltener burmesischer Slang ist obwohl der Server auch englisch anbieten würde?

Was nun fehlt ist eben diesen Browserdefault irgendwie beeinflußen zu können, was aber offensichtlich nicht geht - bis jemand einen Patch dafür einreicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Was nun fehlt ist eben diesen Browserdefault irgendwie beeinflußen zu können, was aber offensichtlich nicht geht - bis jemand einen Patch dafür einreicht 

 

Nun - eben für diesen "Patch" sehe ich keinen Grund. Möchte ich einen Fallback auf ru, dann nehme ich ru eben in die Liste der Sprachen auf.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Nach deiner Logik müßte er seinen Default nutzen - und was hast du davon wenn das zufällig ein seltener burmesischer Slang ist obwohl der Server auch englisch anbieten würde?

 

Eben.

Und wie Think4UrS11 schon sagte: Der UA ist uninteressant, da Webseiten hierüber nicht die Sprache des Benutzers emitteln (sollten). Accept-Language wird aber immer gesendet.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Was nun fehlt ist eben diesen Browserdefault irgendwie beeinflußen zu können, was aber offensichtlich nicht geht - bis jemand einen Patch dafür einreicht  
> 
> Nun - eben für diesen "Patch" sehe ich keinen Grund. Möchte ich einen Fallback auf ru, dann nehme ich ru eben in die Liste der Sprachen auf.

 

Möchte ich einen Fallback auf en, nehme ich en in die Liste der Sprachen auf.

Egal, wie drehen uns im Kreis. Meine Frage ist geklärt und ich danke für die anregenden Kommentare.

----------

